# SCC Spec-V Performance????



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

0-60 8secs????!!!!
1/4 15.9secs!!!!?!?!?!

What the F*C#!!!!
Please tell me that they can't drive!!!! My friend just bought this mag and he's giving me hell about it!
Maybe they got a lemon?
But this pisses me off. I don't even know what they REALLY do in 0-60 or 1/4, but even Road and Track(0-60 in 7.3 1/4 in 15.6) tested better than that, and they suck!
Seriously shouldn't they do 0-60 in 6.8secs and 1/4 in 15.2?
I think the only BIG issue is wheel spin problems.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Read the hole artical...they had a lemon. It was knocking all day long.

0-60 7.2 sec.
1/4 15.4 sec.

These times were from Car and Driver. There is also someone on here or b15 that has a complete run down on all the cars 20K and under. Before the SRT-4. All the times are different and the specv is one of the top dogs...


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

my best times are 0-60 5.8 sec. and the 1/4 14.4 @ 98.5

nissans reported 0-60 is 6.1 sec. can't remember the 1/4 time. 


keep in mind that the cars they are testing are most likely brand new and the engines and tranny are still very tight these cars improve alot after the break-in. provided its done right...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for future reference.........don't be a mag racer. Those guys don't have the cars long enough to know how to drive them all.

I guarantee you the spec can do better.........but you have to get used to it first. No matter how good a driver you are....you have to get used to your car.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *my best times are 0-60 5.8 sec. and the 1/4 14.4 @ 98.5
> 
> nissans reported 0-60 is 6.1 sec. can't remember the 1/4 time.
> 
> ...



:cheers: Have another...Stock your not getting those type of numbers. Yes, with I/H/E and a good driver you might get close. 98.5 trap speed BS. I'm sorry but I normally don't call bs but you really went all out. I just don't want people to believe this shit. The times your throwing around are WRX, SRT-4 times...Well, the 0-60 are anyway. And damn close on the 1320's. You need to do a hole lot to this car to get numbers like that.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

I didn't read the artical at all, none of it... this was just what my friend told me over the phone.
I just wish that I had some solid numbers that I could relay back to him.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I gave them to you. 7.2 sec. 0-60 15.4 1320 or 1/4 

With I/E/KS with the pro competion G-tech 0-60 6.8 sec. and 1/4 15.15 @ 91.22mph


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

0-60 in 6.1???
Is that really what Nissan says??? WOW!
That is pretty quick, I just wonder why Car and Driver, SCC, Road and Track are all much slower. After the break in prosess, is your car that much faster???


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah, you gave me what Car and Driver tested. I already knew this info... I just wonder how many miles are on these test cars when the mags get a hold of them? And why the hell would they want to test a lemon??? Why didn't they request for another car?

Are there any differences between 02 and 03 models in 0-60/ 1/4 times?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

NO, HELL NO! That guys is smoking rock. Your not getting 6.1 0-60 and 14.4 1320's in a specv that is until F/I comes into play. Or every N/A mod plus JWT cams and ecu...


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry, but I have to ask(not to good with terminalogy)...
What does F/I mean?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Forced Induction
Turbo or S/C which is super charger


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

The whole time I was reading the article, I was wondering why they continued with the test even though they admited to having tranny and motor problems. It's not to fair to compare on sick car to seven healthy ones.
First post here - newbie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

I prsonally have run 0-60 in 6.2 and the 1/4 in 14.7 @89 mph, that with a header exhaust intake and springs. If I had better hook up maybe would have run a 14.5 but would have had a similar trap speed


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

RJOHN, that is possible...Well, the 14.7 @ only 89 is a bit low. Especially the trap. But, what red ser is saying is not. 6.2 is a far cry from 5.8 and a trap speed of 98.5.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *:cheers: Have another...Stock your not getting those type of numbers. Yes, with I/H/E and a good driver you might get close. 98.5 trap speed BS. I'm sorry but I normally don't call bs but you really went all out. I just don't want people to believe this shit. The times your throwing around are WRX, SRT-4 times...Well, the 0-60 are anyway. And damn close on the 1320's. You need to do a hole lot to this car to get numbers like that. *



what i didnt mention is that for starters i filled the tank at the track with race fuel. it was 55 degrees with low humidity. and i removed the spare tire, back seat. also iced down the intake before the runs. 


here ore some other peoples times... 


http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29853&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude, you better PRAY you didn't do any damage to your car when you put race fuel in a car made for 87 octane.........that was a pretty dumb idea..............

and that jet v force module, that does what????


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

it was 101 octane fuel, thats as high as ill go with fuel. and the vforce module modifies the fuel map and spark curve slightly. but its a pain in the ass to install and you dont see much of a gain.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

that still seems awful fast for no real mods.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *it was 101 octane fuel, thats as high as ill go with fuel. and the vforce module modifies the fuel map and spark curve slightly. but its a pain in the ass to install and you dont see much of a gain. *



that's prolly why you're the only one I've seen do it...........why didn't you just get an SAFC????


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *what i didnt mention is that for starters i filled the tank at the track with race fuel. it was 55 degrees with low humidity. and i removed the spare tire, back seat. also iced down the intake before the runs.
> 
> 
> here ore some other peoples times...
> ...


Your not showing me anything I haven't seen before...I have over 1700 posts on b15. My name is also on there...Tattude. I am a pretty good driver with a specv with I/E/KS and yes I use 3 gallons of 101oct. fuel too. I only get super low 15's. With header I'll be in the 14's but I will still not be getting 14.4 or 14.5. And the Vforce is a joke. It's a waste unless your going F/I.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

MDMA said:


> *Your not showing me anything I haven't seen before...I have over 1700 posts on b15. My name is also on there...Tattude. I am a pretty good driver with a specv with I/E/KS and yes I use 3 gallons of 101oct. fuel too. I only get super low 15's. With header I'll be in the 14's but I will still not be getting 14.4 or 14.5. And the Vforce is a joke. It's a waste unless your going F/I. *


Why is it so hard for you to believe that someone can pull a 14.4 1/4 mile time w/o being puffed or juiced? And if you read my posts you would see that I used more than 3 gallons of fuel I reduced the weight of the car, on top of its a little lighter than the spec v is. Also it was rather cold that night. And I employed an old trick called icing down the intake. Some use ice water and a towel I brought a chunk of dry ice and put that on the intake to cool it down. (To make an even colder intake charge.) And if you had not figured the colder the air the denser thus more horse power is created. I also did make the comment that the vforce didn’t really do much for me and this was a recent addition to the car. There are guys out there pulling mid 14's with very little mods. you say you pulled a 15.15 @ 91.89 with only a couple mods well congratulations. And you’re going to go on this crusade over a few tenths of a second??? My god man, ease up and switch to decaf will ya? And it’s good for you that you have made 1678 posts in a little more than 4 months, its good to see that you’re an ACTIVE member. me personally id rather be driving my car than sitting in front of my computer leaving posts all day and trying to call b/s on one person cause you just can't accept what they said... just let it go...

And one last thing having made this many posts you would know that there are guys out there who are running mid 14's with only intake, exhaust, and header....


I'm getting off my 9 second soap box now..


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So you're saying that with a K&N Drop-in and a Cutom catback exhaust (does it have mandrel bent piping even?), you can out run EVERYONE elses times?

I doubt it somehow........where did you run this time? HRP?

Seriously.......14.4 is WAY quicker than the low 15's everyone else is running. 14.4 is almost Z28 Camaro speed (LT1 anyway)...........

You can see why we have doubts.

Perhaps you could post all the times off of your slip? 60ft, 330', 1/8, 1000' etc.......then we could see what kind of a launch you are getting, and where your car is pulling hardest.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

yes i can see why you have doubts. 

its mandrel 2.5" o.d. from just before the caccon cat (removed). and i removed all the silencers swapped the flex intake pipe for a piece of mandrel bent pipe and plumers unions. i removed the MAF screen, also snaked a flex pipe down behind the lower front grill with a snorkle (slight ram air thingy).

and here they are and yes it was hrp

R/T- .538
60'- 2.642
330- 6.458
1/8- 9.640
MPH- 78.45
1000- 12.396
¼- 14.478
MPH- 98.53

55 degrees
bar 30.23
45% humidity 
10 mile an hour tail wind


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow.......you got a shitty launch, but a VERY fast car (and a tailwind, and a cool day with low humidity and high pressure......and the stars in alignment).

Seems the free/cheaps mods are working.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

you asked for them, and there they are. they are my numbers and im sticking to them. but do the math you will see where my car pulls the hardest. if you feel it to be b/s. well thats your opinion your entitled to it.. 

and i look at it this way if i can get the same performance from the little money i spent as people who spend hundreds. then yea me. does it really matter that i ddnt go buy an overpriced mods that i either made them myself or got a hook up? nooo it doesnt. youlld you like me to list everything i did to get those numbers? i will be happy to. and if you go to any old school racer and ask them about these tricks you will find its things peeps were doing to win races YEARS ago... runnnig on a cold night with low himidity, high pressure, ice down the intake etc.. every little thing you can do to increase the amount of air the engine can get and the colder you can make it the better to a point well we call it free horsepower.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

Numbers dont make a "fast car". 0-60 or 1/4 mile times arent everything. with such a close ratio tranny (2002 at least) 0-60 really is going to suffer.....now put the spec V on a road corse and watch it demolish the competition. I give props to nissan for not designing this car with magazine #'s in mind. Its so fun and easy (for a front wheel drive car) to run through a track.....your pretty much always in the powerband its great.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'd definitely have to say driving a Spec is pretty fun. Numbers don't mean much at the seat of your pants driving, especially from magazines. Go out, do your own drag race testing/auto crossing to find out what you would really run.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *you asked for them, and there they are. they are my numbers and im sticking to them. but do the math you will see where my car pulls the hardest. if you feel it to be b/s. well thats your opinion your entitled to it..
> 
> *


I never said it was BS.......I just said the stars and moon and temp and humidity and pressure and everything else were in alignment for a good run.....like you said, free horsepower.

You did get a shitty launch though


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

yep i did get a real shitty launch, had the revs too high and spun the wheels a little bit.. gotta love them lucky stars and marshmellow moons.


----------

